
Few heeded Trump's call to challenge TV licenses - notscj
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/few-heeded-trumps-call-to-challenge-tv-licenses/article/2637985
======
Jeremy1026
How great would it be to start an movement to have people follow Mr. Trump's
pleas, and file complaints about Fox News?

